# Tacoma washington bicycle swap meet may 3rd -university of puget sound



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Feb 22, 2014)

Well here is the information about the SEATTLE OLD BIKE SWAP MEET .This year being held in conjuction with the TACOMA BIKE SWAP at the University of Puget Sound ,May 3rd .Should b a great venue ...




This is the final information for vendor registration from the organizers of the Tacoma Swap Meet last week and I used that information to complete the text, links, and “poster” on the Seattle Old Bike Swap web page at:

https://sites.google.com/site/seattleoldbikeswap/
You can also go directly to their web page at:
https://www.eventbrite.com/e/6th-ann...ets-5840423865

Please note that the Tacoma event organizers have offered to group our Seattle Old Bike Swap vintage vendors contiguously indoors and outdoors as far as that is desired and/or practicable. 

If you will be vending at this event and would like to be located in proximity to other vintage vendors please add the phrase “Seattle Old Bike Swap Vendor” to the space titled “other information” at the bottom of the vendor form when you register.

See you at the swap!
Last edited by SKIDKINGSVBC; 02-20-2014 at 10:05 AM.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 21, 2014)

*Tacoma bicycle swap meet -may 3rd*

Lets go cabers ! Pass the word ..  May 3rd ,tacoma washington ...


----------



## Vintage Velo (Mar 30, 2014)

*Swap Meet*

If any out of towners need a place to crash. Get ahold of me.Swap is very close to my house. Floor space available. Bring your bag and pillow. See You there, Mike


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 30, 2014)

*Swap meet -lets go cabers!*

Ride on vintage velo! Cabers what are you waiting for ? This is a real good meet...vintage road -bmx-fat tire-light weights ....don't miss this one.....


----------



## TammyN (Apr 13, 2014)

Is the bike corral at $10 a bike no longer an option?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 14, 2014)

*Swap meet*

I am looking into this ...18 days to go ...Who in the vintage world is going? I am ...


----------



## tDuctape (Apr 14, 2014)

No more than a bastard stepbrother, but I will be there looking for vintage Mountain bike stuff.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 15, 2014)

*bike swap*



SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> I am looking into this ...18 days to go ...Who in the vintage world is going? I am ...




https://www.eventbrite.com/e/6th-annual-tacoma-bike-swap-tickets-5840423865

bike corral is free if only one bike ...if there is more  you will have to get a spot ......


----------



## TammyN (Apr 17, 2014)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/6th-annual-tacoma-bike-swap-tickets-5840423865
> 
> bike corral is free if only one bike ...if there is more  you will have to get a spot ......




I'm not seeing that on the link. You can just bring a bike without registering in advance?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 23, 2014)

*Let's go to tacoma's 6th annual bicycle swap meet !*

Let's go ! This has everything .....and yes there is a ride after the swap meet ....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 24, 2014)

*6th annual tacoma bike swap ----skidkings after the bike swap ride*




6th annual tacoma bicycle swap meet ,may 3rd at the university of puget sound 10 am - 2 pm ..vintage ,new ,used , coolness ,usefulness...parts etc...afterwards at 2:45 pm the skidkings take to the streets for cool destinations of food and drink....lets go!  Rain or shine .....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Apr 28, 2014)

*Tacoma washington ,may 3rd ----bicycle swap meet and skidkings after the swap ride*





lets go!may 3rd ....tacoma washington....


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 30, 2014)

*out of towners?*

Any of our Oregon brothers or eastern Washington guys coming to this? We had fun last year.


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 30, 2014)

*Get ready for….*

An invasion of Canadian Iceholes…..


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 30, 2014)

*eh?*

bring some Kokanee....


----------



## eazywind (May 1, 2014)

Not this time. Will try for Iron Ranch in Sept....................




Tim the Skid said:


> Any of our Oregon brothers or eastern Washington guys coming to this? We had fun last year.


----------



## MaxGlide (May 2, 2014)

*Kokanee?!*

You might as well just ask me to bring McDonalds....

How about a nice micro brewery selection?


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 2, 2014)

MaxGlide said:


> You might as well just ask me to bring McDonalds....
> 
> How about a nice micro brewery selection?




I could of asked for "Old Style"....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 2, 2014)

*Iceholeos!*

Bring on the Canadians!Come On down ...Ride with the SKIDKINGS after the swap meet...


----------



## MaxGlide (May 3, 2014)

Ok boys…. I went to the swap today…. 3 maybe 4 vendors with vintage bikes…. I vote for the swap to go back to Kent next year…. was much better attended there….

My 2 cents.

Wayne


----------

